# Stealing Water Meters.....



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

As of March 4th, 2011, I can confirm that 5 water meters have been stolen from various apartment buildings on my street. 

The street on where I live, had various water meters stolen and several water pipes were broken. If this happens you need to quickly go report it to the water authority (otherwise, they can file a suit against you that you broke it on purpose). Of course it goes without saying that stopping the leakage is the first thing on the list. 

The hilariousness of the matter is that the meter will fetch what? 5LE (if sold as bronze)? I mean seriously what the heck is happening?

Oh on another note, stealing of the shoes from the mosques is back. Yesterday the mosque near one of my factories was robbed while the locals where praying.

Sorry going back to the topic, watch out from random locals pretending to be servicemen who claim they are here to "check" on anything.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

That's ridiculous. What's the point? Scrap metal and filthy worn shoes, I can't understand the logic behind that!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

It is called "EGYPTIANISM"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> It is called "EGYPTIANISM"




Lol sad but so true


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Like the new word "MUBARAKISM" - All that is corrupt.

Or "Doing a Mubarak"


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> It is called "EGYPTIANISM"


That is one of the most racist comments I have read on this forum. You cannot label an entire nationality thieves. Whilst there are many poor Egytians that will try a few tricks to maximise their own profit from others, to out and out call every Egyptian a thief is a bit far.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Sam said:


> That is one of the most racist comments I have read on this forum. You cannot label an entire nationality thieves. Whilst there are many poor Egytians that will try a few tricks to maximise their own profit from others, to out and out call every Egyptian a thief is a bit far.


By that remark I understood ,
The fact of taking old shoes water meters etc, not marking all Egyptians as thieves .


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sam said:


> That is one of the most racist comments I have read on this forum. You cannot label an entire nationality thieves. Whilst there are many poor Egytians that will try a few tricks to maximise their own profit from others, to out and out call every Egyptian a thief is a bit far.


But unfortunately in Egypt it is just not the "many poor" that try a few tricks to maximise their profits....it is a way of life out there and some of the biggest offenders are Lawyers.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Must admit I haven't read it as calling every Egyptian a thief...


----------

